

Ask YC: Can you recommend a Wordpress Designer? - KLAW

Hey - we're looking to redesign our blog and I'm looking for a Wordpress theme designer to help us out. Any suggestions gratefully received.<p>Thanks.
======
mlLK
<http://www.yvoschaap.com/wpthemegen/>

I found this off-the-cuff with a few google queries, but trust me man I feel
your pain; this might not be the solution you're looking for if you know some
CSS and HTML; otherwise, your welcome. Honestly I'd browse the plethora of
free themes available at <http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/> ; find one you
like, figure out the themes image dimensions then Photoshop your site
according to your brand. Otherwise, hire a web-designer. ;)

